# Goat TV



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

A couple of candid pics on the camera.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

How very cool! Now you can see how they act when you are not around!...lol. They look very healthy and content


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

thats a good lookin red doe


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

"Oh, the camera's on again...quick! Act like goats"


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

